# not enough space, what to do



## jomchimpo (Feb 24, 2008)

alrighty i've started three seeds inside and have em under a small 75 watt light in a very small area, with only about five or six inches between the pots and the light, i plan on movin them out in a few weeks, but with these restrictions will they stay small and beneath the light or will it not be long until they outgrow this area? the strain is aurora indica if that makes a difference, any help is appreciated


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2008)

yes you will out grow space unless you do something else. have you considered lst


----------



## jomchimpo (Feb 24, 2008)

If i did tie them down for a week or two, what would happen when i put them outside, where i would not be doing lst


----------



## headband (Feb 24, 2008)

ok well LST is low stress traning, you can do this when ever you want as long as your plant is in the vegetive stage. If you do this now, and then you put it out, it wont have any problems at all. Just besides growing stronger, possibley giving you more than 1 top. You can simple top your plants, which will stop height growth for around a week or so. Then toss her out, and will have 2 top colas', What i had to do what tie down the top of my plant, and all the branchs on the top of the plant, became tops. She was growing stright into my light with was maxxed out in height.


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2008)

i believe headband is correct, they will just pop back up with some additional side growth. better as a temp solution to topping i would think. but you have a couple of options, do what you think will work best for your needs.


----------



## jomchimpo (Feb 24, 2008)

this is my first grow and needless to say i'm a pretty inexperienced gardener, so it seems like i could mess up topping if i didnt know what i was doing, is it as simple as just snipping the top of the plant?


----------



## headband (Feb 24, 2008)

jom, i am to unexperienced, just read read and read. This was my first grow, i started a seedling, and bought 2 clones. The clones are finished while the seed has a few more weeks. You have to remember i haven't even grown any sort of plant in my life. I vegged so long, that when the clones were put into flower, they out grew my space, forcing me to lst the purple mendo, while the white widow stayed at the perfect height. I realized then, I should probably top   
this seedling so when she's in flowering, i dont have to LST. I topped her once, basically cutting off the very tippy top of the new growth, like right where the new leaves meet the stock. Seach around the forum, theres pics. Then I topped those tops, threw into flowering and now I have 7 tops of Purple Grapefruit, which has now turned complete purp.

Topping, Pruning and Bending Cannabis Marijuana Plants

Topping, pruning, and bending are all methods marijuana growers use to alter the growth pattern of cannabis......

Pruning Marijuana- Pruning is the removal of unwanted, often dead foliage. Pruning away old yellowing leaves helps to preserve the health of the garden. Never remove healthy leaves. Pruning marijuana is also done to concentrate growth into certain favored areas of the plant. Pruning is done in some cases to prevent the spread of disease. Any removal of foliage or branches will slow growth for a few days while the plant recovers. Try to snip or cut when pruning. Over-pruning leads to plant shock leading to all kinds of problems such as stunted growth and/or death.

Topping Marijuana- Topping a plant refers to cutting off the top shoot(s) of cannabis plants. You can pinch, clip or snip off the tallest shoots or the freshest shoots. (Cut the branch stem just below the last fully developed node),. The plant starts developing branches at the remaining nodes. This is a good techniques to keep a plant short and bushy. Or you can develop many top colas instead of just one. Don't top a plant more than twice and never top when it is in the flowering stage.

Bending Marijuana - Carefully pull down the branches of your cannabis plant, or the whole plant, tye them down. You are now forcing them to grow horizontally. Tthe nodes will start producing branches or buds that grow straight up. Bending should be done gradually to avoid pinching or snapping the stem. Use soft hemp string or cloth to secure the branch or stem loosely when tying down to minimize damage to the soft stems. Growth is slowed for awhile as the cannabis plant adjusts to the shock of being bent. This is a good technique to maximize space in a small grow room.


I use some nice clean thin tipped ones like these, and just snip off below the new leafs(on the stem of the plant), it will branch into two. i was scared to do it the first time, but i didnt hesitate afterwards, but it did grow mighty slow recovering from the 2nd topp forcing 7 new ones.


----------



## snuggles (Feb 24, 2008)

jomchimpo said:
			
		

> this is my first grow and needless to say i'm a pretty inexperienced gardener, so it seems like i could mess up topping if i didnt know what i was doing, is it as simple as just snipping the top of the plant?



Just snip the top most growth, you'll be fine. MJ like a lot of other plants likes to be trimmed and pruned just not too much at once. So snip off the top growth and you should be fine. Good luck and don't worry, it's easier than you think my friend.


----------



## snuggles (Feb 24, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> jom, i am to unexperienced, just read read and read. This was my first grow, i started a seedling, and bought 2 clones. The clones are finished while the seed has a few more weeks. You have to remember i haven't even grown any sort of plant in my life. I vegged so long, that when the clones were put into flower, they out grew my space, forcing me to lst the purple mendo, while the white widow stayed at the perfect height. I realized then, I should probably top
> this seedling so when she's in flowering, i dont have to LST. I topped her once, basically cutting off the very tippy top of the new growth, like right where the new leaves meet the stock. Seach around the forum, theres pics. Then I topped those tops, threw into flowering and now I have 7 tops of Purple Grapefruit, which has now turned complete purp.
> 
> Topping, Pruning and Bending Cannabis Marijuana Plants
> ...



Wow I could have sworn you were a veteran, you seem to help everyone, as soon as I find the MVP thread I'm putting your name in.....helping everyone.


----------



## headband (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks, yea im actually flowering my first grow stilll..... cus i kept this one on the 24/24 schedule cus i topped the crap out of it and threw her in on the 4th week of flower on the clones. I try to help, with the knowledge i know to be fact. maby my opinions on the drug may differ, but i think with my brain more than alot of stoners that dont. Im sure ill get flamed just for that one, but seriously. I think dont think you reveal your self to you, till you smoke. You dont revel your problems till you quit. then its for your self to figure what you want to do with it.


----------



## snuggles (Feb 24, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> thanks, yea im actually flowering my first grow stilll..... cus i kept this one on the 24/24 schedule cus i topped the crap out of it and threw her in on the 4th week of flower on the clones. I try to help, with the knowledge i know to be fact. maby my opinions on the drug may differ, but i think with my brain more than alot of stoners that dont. Im sure ill get flamed just for that one, but seriously. I think dont think you reveal your self to you, till you smoke. You dont revel your problems till you quit. then its for your self to figure what you want to do with it.



I think you're doing a good job, need more guys like you. And who cares everyone gets flamed at one time or another.....it happens LOL.


----------



## jomchimpo (Feb 24, 2008)

indeed, thanks alot headband, but my plants arent even a week old, are about 2.5 inches tall, and only have their top node of four little leaves, would this be way to young to top? their still kinda fragile


----------



## snuggles (Feb 24, 2008)

too young IMO, wait a bit longer....but someone might tell you different


----------



## headband (Feb 24, 2008)

yes way to young, how much space do you have? if your putting them out side whats the restriction? are you saying you dont think you have enough space just for the month? Why cant you find a bigger grow space if it is just temporary? no one should tell him different, thats way to much stress that little, topping is super super high stress. I would wait till you have  10 alternating branches. Or like atleast 14' high. I dont have an exact number, depends on how the plant looks, since all are different.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 24, 2008)

ya i wouldnt top either way to early. the plant probably has one to 2 roots...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 24, 2008)

research supercropping....thatll do it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 24, 2008)

I toped mine at 3-4weeks old...Then perform LST 6-8 weeks


----------



## jomchimpo (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm restricted to this area inside of my house that is not out in the open, so its pretty small, and i need them to be inside for a few weeks because i'm not sure if the last frost has passed yet, although the days are already hitting 80 here. The stem is really long and the leaves are really small, I'm not sure why that is but its sure not to my advantage, i will try to get some pics up soon so you can see what i mean, thanks for all of your input


----------



## jomchimpo (Feb 25, 2008)

sorry, took these with my phone, gives you an idea of how small a space we're talkin bout here


----------



## jomchimpo (Feb 26, 2008)

btw has anyone grown this stain(aurora indica) outside? i know oltomnoddy grew it indoors with great results, just wonderin if anybody's tryed it outside


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 26, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> thanks, yea im actually flowering my first grow stilll..... cus i kept this one on the 24/24 schedule cus i topped the crap out of it and threw her in on the 4th week of flower on the clones. I try to help, with the knowledge i know to be fact. maby my opinions on the drug may differ, *but i think with my brain more than alot of stoners that dont.* Im sure ill get flamed just for that one, but seriously. *I think dont think *you reveal your self to you, *till you smoke*. *You dont revel your problems till you quit.* then its for your self to figure what you want to do with it.



I think you should write a book with all those facts in your head, Man... you must be old Headband... dude... because your wisdom excels...Peace out & groovy cool dude...


----------



## jomchimpo (Feb 29, 2008)

ok now the leaves are getting nice and full and the second node is forming, and their actually still under the light, got about 1-2 inches left, but the big problem is that they can't even stand up themselves, they've got plenty of root space, but they're so top heavy, they just fall over sideways if i dont prop em up(which i am) but is there a reason/solution for this? thanks, jom


----------



## headband (Feb 29, 2008)

cus they are streched because you dont have enough light, they will fatten up to support them selves, but get some more light in there tlll u toss em out side.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 1, 2008)

I would recommend you lift those beatches 'till they are almost touchin' the light.

The beautiful thing about flouros is the low heat.

You can put your plants almost surface to surface with the light. This may help to control the initial growth spurt, maybe even fatten 'em up a bit. For now you should think maybe of even giving them a small fan, to help toughen the stalks.For now you can  Just try to imagine what the natural outside environment is like for optimal growing....and do what you can to replicate that in a small place. Your outdoor crop will only benefit from a stable upbringing. 

Right now your plants are like teens who drink waaay too munch milk and are action packed with hormones. 

Give them what they seek...bright light.

And if at all possible, try to let them get some natural sunlight. Even if it's for a few hours or so. They could use it. Plus the fresh air is always good. Fresh air is second on my top 5 most important grow needs. Good light source is numero uno.


----------

